# Stilton Blue Tabby and White and Brie - Blue Tortie and White 11 months old (Siblings



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Stilton Blue Tabby and White and Brie - Blue Tortie and White 11 months old (Siblings must stay together)










We at Animal Lifeline UK got these into rescue and I fostered these monkeys before they went to RPR you can view more pics of them as babies here Meet my 2 new foster babies

and here 
Stilton Blue Tabby + white and Brie Dilute Tortie and white

These beautiful cats were 2 of ''our kittens '' from last year, but due to a marriage breakup they have had to come back to us. 
They are lovely big cats and have been housecats but need to start and enjoy the outside life 
They both could do with loosing some weight but exercise will soon get their weight down .Neutered/Vaccinated/Micrhochipped

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Stilton Blue Tabby and White and Brie - Blue Tortie and White 11 months old (Siblings must stay together))


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

